# Springer Spaniel litter ready by Easter



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I Stud-ed My Springer earlier this year. My male is a stud!
He had some duck retrieves that not only impressed the guy's that i was hunting with but impressed the heck out of me he was braking ice 10/15 ft to get bird's... I was also hiking with my daughter yesterday and he jumped a wood cock. I have pheasant hunted grouse hunted quail hunted and wood cock hunted him all very successfully.

Not tooting my dogs horn but if anyone is interested in really good
Springer Spaniel pup's PM me.


----------

